# Adobe patcht Zero-Day-Lücke in Flash



## Newsfeed (6 Juni 2011)

Durch eine Cross-Site-Scripting-Lücke im Flash-Plugin können Angreifer die Kontrolle über personalisierte Webseiten des Opfers übernehmen. Betroffen sind alle Plattformen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

